# Fake tails



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

For you out there who show with a fake tail...do you arrive at the show with the tail already in? This is an open, not too fancy show that starts in the afternoon. I plan on getting there early to warm-up for a while. Should I put the tail in at home and leave it in until we're done showing? Maybe in a tail bag? Or should I warm-up, then put it in? This is my first time using one so I'm not sure.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I would not recommend trailering in it. For me it takes like 5 minutes to pop in a tail because I've practiced it. I also want my horse to be comfortable. So I would practice at home several times first. Then at the show I just pop it in before our first classes after warm up. If you put it in before warm up, use an ace bandage or vet wrap and wrap lightly around where your tail is attached and a little bit above the bottom to keep it from getting tangled. Don't tightly braid your fake or it might look weird and kinky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I put my false tail in when I'm grooming at the show, just before I tack up. I did lots of practice rides with it at home so my mare could get used to it and so I could practice getting it in the right place. It took me quite a while to figure out exactly where to braid it in. False tails can look fantastic, but look very obviously fake when braided in too low.


----------

